# Knife Blanks?



## jaustin (Oct 29, 2017)

Could someone point this non-knife maker to somewhere that i can by finished knife blanks that I would need to just sharpen and make the handle.

I plan on making cutting boards and doing the craft show next year and would like to have knifes that the handles the would match the some of the boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2017)

Jantz supply or usa knifemaker...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 30, 2017)

Not sure of the style you are looking for but here a lot to choose from:

https://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=20v6pb5et4aimvhvorcjn9fki7

Good people to do business with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 30, 2017)

I think woodcraft has em too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steve Smith (Nov 13, 2017)

I've bought from knifekits.com and

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php

and

http://www.alabamadamascussteel.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

